# Leave Program - Special Christmas/New Years Travel [MERGED]



## alman (28 Dec 2004)

I've heard about spaces being sometimes available on service aircraft on transatlantic flights for military personnel. All I could track down on the web was an order on the subject at www.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/020-20-e.asp which of course is tediously detailed but also lacking any specific information.
I'll explain my situation so that anyone who has experience with this service can comment on my particular situation.
Planned date of departure still several years away (still in the "thinking about it" stage). I will have about five years of service in the Reserve and the rank of corporal by that time. I understand this is calculated into some sort of points system whereby priority for available space is determined. I will be looking for any flight from Ottawa or Trenton to any European destination (ie. Lahr). I hear that few spaces are available during the summer so I will probably aim for autumn but I'm flexible. Purpose of trip: travel while exempt drill and training. Duration: approx three months. Round trip flight preferred but one-way acceptable. Will be travelling alone. Naturally I would rather not have to wear my uniform over to Europe and then have to mail it home or lug it around everywhere with me.
Any info on procedures for requesting this service, the odds of actually obtaining it at the ncm level, and where I can access some kind of flight schedule in order to plan ahead would be greatly appreciated. Thankfully I am in absolutely no hurry.   
Thanks in advance for any responses,
Alman


----------



## X Royal (28 Dec 2004)

If you are planning this far in advance also plan to save airfare. Definitely no guarantee's of a return flight. Yes uniform required for service flights. Service requirements could bump you. You are talking 5 years down the road and your or the military situation could be greatly different than what you now expect.
 For a once in a lifetime holiday, also plan to buy your airfare.  Why risk something screwing up your plans.

Best Wishes


----------



## pbi (28 Dec 2004)

What "service flights" are we talking about here?

As far as I know, the regularly scheduled CF service flights and points system were scrapped years ago, and replaced by the practice of buying commercial tickets as required. There is no longer a military air terminal at Ottawa-all DND flights (except for VIPs) are by commercial air out of Ottawa International. The only thing left (again as far as I know...) that even approximates "service flights" any more are the mission sustainment flights that run into mission areas on a regular schedule. These are not "hop-ons": as far as I know-you have to have an operational reason to be travelling to the mission area. (Maybe one of our Air Force friends can correct me here.)

As well, you might find Lahr a bit lonely-we closed the base there years ago.


----------



## alman (28 Dec 2004)

Thanks X Royal and pbi. Don't worry I'm not getting my hopes up on this one (if this service even still exists) I'm just looking into it. I plan to go two or two and a half years from now (not five but I definitely get your point) so I thought I'd post the question here instead of bothering anyone at the unit. Believe me, when it comes to serious planning most of my efforts will go to finding some discount airfare. As for Lahr... ooops :-[


----------



## Inch (28 Dec 2004)

pbi said:
			
		

> What "service flights" are we talking about here?
> 
> As far as I know, the regularly scheduled CF service flights and points system were scrapped years ago, and replaced by the practice of buying commercial tickets as required. There is no longer a military air terminal at Ottawa-all DND flights (except for VIPs) are by commercial air out of Ottawa International. The only thing left (again as far as I know...) that even approximates "service flights" any more are the mission sustainment flights that run into mission areas on a regular schedule. These are not "hop-ons": as far as I know-you have to have an operational reason to be travelling to the mission area. (Maybe one of our Air Force friends can correct me here.)
> 
> As well, you might find Lahr a bit lonely-we closed the base there years ago.



pbi, I think you're pretty well bang on here. I've taken service flights before but that was back in 96-97 and they were chartered flights on Canadian Airlines. We used to take them from Toronto to Calgary to go skiing on weekends. To my knowledge this service ceased when Canadian was bought out by Air Canada. Every flight I've taken since then has been on commercial airlines, except of course when I'm doing the flying!  ;D

I know they do Christmas service flights but I don't know much about them and I doubt they go overseas. I think they're basically milk runs across the country, but again, the only time I've ever seen anything about them is leading up to the Christmas break.


----------



## pbi (29 Dec 2004)

Thanks, Inch. I did not know that we still had Christmas flights-are they on points like they were years ago? Cheers.


----------



## Inch (29 Dec 2004)

I really couldn't tell you. I've never looked into them since they'll still leave me about a 3hr drive from home, not to mention that they don't fly out of Halifax and I'd have a 1-2hr drive to Greenwood on top of the 3 or so hours home from Trenton. It just wasn't worth the hassle so I punted the message when I got it. I think it's either a CANFORGEN or a CANAIRGEN.

I wish I could answer your question but I really don't know the details.  :-[


----------



## Zoomie (30 Dec 2004)

No real points system anymore - it's just a matter of priority.   If you are a single member and going home for the holidays - you are pretty much guaranteed a spot on the Airbus/Herc.   You must reserve a flight before a certain cut-off date - after that date it is open to all members of the CF and their dependents at a lower priority level.

DIN access:     http://airforce.mil.ca/cffi/Flight_Info/Index_e.htm

Uniforms are not required for General Leave Pax: Reference CANFORGEN 128/97

_Uniforms: All DEU 3 and 4 orders of dress are authorized. Combats and flying suits are also authorized; 

Civilian Clothing: Civilian attire shall be of a high standard and personnel shall be well groomed. Jeans and athletic shoes are authorized, provided they are clean and neat. 

Not authorized: Sports type T-shirts, tank tops, cut-off jeans, shorts, sandals and sweat suits are not authorized; _    

Some scheduled flight information that may help you out with your vacations plans: 

_ARRIVE                                              DEPART
                       TRENTON                    TUE 
WED                GEILENKIRCHEN            WED 
WED                ZAGREB                       THURS 
THURS             GEILENKIRCHEN            THURS 
THURS             TRENTON 
GEN LVE AUTHORIZED TRENTON - GEILENKIRCHEN â â€œ TRENTON ONLY_

Please keep in mind that these flight are scheduled bi-weekly and are subject to cancellation at a moments notice.


----------



## pbi (30 Dec 2004)

Ok, seen. Forgive me for flogging this, but is the schedule shown a Christmas one only, or is it all year long as the Service Flights were? Cheers.


----------



## Zoomie (30 Dec 2004)

The schedule shown was one of about 4-5 year round schedules that the CF maintains.

Christmas schedules are not posted online - you should be able to get a copy of it from your OR starting in mid to late September.

Cities served during Christmas Flights are as follows:

Greenwood, NS
Trenton, ON
Winnepeg, MB
Edmonton, ALTA
Vancouver, BC
Comox, BC

There may be others (ie in Quebec somewhere)...


----------



## childs56 (1 Jan 2005)

another option is to catch a US service flight. I am not to sure where the web site is for them but one of my troops did this a year or two ago. They have regular flights all around the world. They required a authorized leave pass to be eligible for the flight but that was not a problem. try looking on the US military site to find out more info. hope this might help you out or any one else that might be checking into this. Also the US has a extensive leave destination program of resorts that as a memeber of the forces you can apply for. you get put low on the priority list but still it is worth it. Also if you are travelling around Europe make sure you visit some of the bases of our Allies over their. The troops are friendly and the Beer is always good.


----------



## matt22 (27 Feb 2005)

Hey all. I had a neighbour before that was in the reserves as well, and he told me that the CF had a special phone number that soldiers could call and if a flight was available could piggyback on a flight anywhere the plane was going. Is this true? If so whats the number?


----------



## childs56 (28 Feb 2005)

i have the number at work i will get it tomorrow


----------



## amos933 (1 Mar 2005)

National Passenger Service Centre (TRENTON)

http://trenton.mil.ca/2AMS/npschome_e.htm

1-800-823-3857


----------



## camochick (1 Mar 2005)

Does this include dependants as well or just military personel.  >


----------



## childs56 (1 Mar 2005)

some one beat me to it. call them and ask all your questions they can answer them in full.


----------



## mbhabfan (1 Mar 2005)

does the link above work for anyone???


----------



## TheCheez (1 Mar 2005)

It's an intranet link. Use the phone number if its not working for you


----------



## mbhabfan (1 Mar 2005)

I am not in the forces as of yet.  Is there any reason why people who know don't post info about this on here?  It could comfort my family to know the answers to the questions above.


----------



## AirForceWife (1 Mar 2005)

Anyone can use it in your immidiate family. They need the Military family ID card along with some other paperwork.  But its risky too, if you need to be back by a specific time, as if all of a sudden they have a lot of personell going on that flight last minute - your not going to get your spot.


----------



## camochick (1 Mar 2005)

Do you have to married to get a military family id card?  >


----------



## big bad john (1 Mar 2005)

I've gotten rides on other countries aircraft also.  The US just wants to see a NATO ID like your Military ID.  The Dutch and Germans were helpful also.


----------



## amos933 (1 Mar 2005)

AirForceWife said:
			
		

> Anyone can use it in your immidiate family. They need the Military family ID card along with some other paperwork.   But its risky too, if you need to be back by a specific time, as if all of a sudden they have a lot of personell going on that flight last minute - your not going to get your spot.



They don't bump people anymore. That being said if it's an Op nesesity yeah, but the days of a Col. deciding last minute that he thinks it's a good idea to go golfing on the otherside of the country are no longer. The same is said about the X-mas flight program. It's first come first served based on priority sign up.


----------



## big_johnson1 (1 Mar 2005)

Are we talking Hercs or Airbuses? Because I've waiting 5 days for a Herc before


----------



## Loadmaster (14 Mar 2005)

He is talking about both, there are many different types of flights on both aircraft.


----------



## BKells (17 Mar 2005)

The guy at the number told me they only leave from Trenton... can anyone explain this in more depth?


----------



## Bomber (17 Mar 2005)

The flights leave from Trenton.

Any Question on this

It is this way because the 8 wing air movement group comes from Trenton.  They use military airports, so you need to make your way to Trenton, sometimes Greenwood, rarely to Ottawa, and sometimes other ones.  But Trenton is the main terminal used.


----------



## Morgs (17 Mar 2005)

Are these flights free?
Does anyone have any links that are not on the din?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (17 Mar 2005)

All bookings for military transportation must be made through the National Passenger Service Centre (NPSC) in Ottawa at 1-800-823-3857. 
For information on Canadian Forces flights, contact the CFB Trenton Air Movements Unit (AMU) at 1-800-487-1186. 

Taken from http://www.mfrc-ncr.org/english/deployment/dep_eff_benefits_allowance.html

That page relates to dependants travel but is also applicable to members.  Yes travel is free, but I'm not sure if you get a box lunch anymore.


----------



## Morgs (17 Mar 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Yes travel is free, but I'm not sure if you get a box lunch anymore.



Thanks for the information! 

...No boxed lunch! What is the world coming to?


----------



## AirForceWife (18 Mar 2005)

Thats strange.  My husband called this week to get myself and our son on a flight from Winnipeg to Trenton. They never mentioned that they only  help you coming out of Trenton.


----------



## Inch (18 Mar 2005)

AirForceWife said:
			
		

> Thats strange.   My husband called this week to get myself and our son on a flight from Winnipeg to Trenton. They never mentioned that they only   help you coming out of Trenton.



Flights do have to go back to Trenton at some point, they can't just leave there. Trenton is the hub, so if you're going to or leaving Trenton, you could probably get a flight.


----------



## amos933 (18 Mar 2005)

Due to our commitments to over seas operations there are very few domestic flights. On top of that, most domestic flights are "Duty Pax Only". I suggest that you phone the 1 800 number before you make any plans. Unfortunately there is normally only a few weeks notice prior to some flights. Good Luck.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Mar 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> Are these flights free?
> Does anyone have any links that are not on the din?



I believe that there is a nominal fee, a "Insurance thing", of $10, if it is not a Duty Flight.


----------



## amos933 (25 Mar 2005)

There are no fees associated with CF Flights. That includes CF members and their dependents.


----------



## George Wallace (26 Mar 2005)

amos933 said:
			
		

> There are no fees associated with CF Flights. That includes CF members and their dependents.




What you have said is true for personnel travelling "On Duty".

Could you verify that in respect to "Non-Duty" flights?


----------



## amos933 (26 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> What you have said is true for personnel travelling "On Duty".
> 
> Could you verify that in respect to "Non-Duty" flights?



There is no cost for either.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Mar 2005)

I suppose then, if I were to ask for a refund/my money back after all these years, it is out of the question.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2005)

This is already being discussed in a thread from two years ago:   SERVICE FLIGHTS


----------



## LCIS227 (5 May 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the boards and also the DIN  :-\ and I'm totally lost. I've tried numerous times to get information from that site and found myself way to frustrated and lost and just give up everytime.

I would like to travel to Gagetown to see my wife for the May long weekend and also like to travel to Edmonton this summer to see my wife's family. I heard that if you' re really lucky you can maybe get aboard a military flight but I have no clue as to where and how to ask about this. I was hoping there was a site I could visit to see the schedules and all the rest of the info necessary to book a flight. Anyone can help me out?

Also, while I'm at it, where do I find my kit entitlement beside relying on supply's list? It seems that my kit entitlement changes everytime I visit ...  ???

BTW I have nothing against supply techs, I'm sure you guys are just doing your job  ;D


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 May 2005)

Both questions have answers here:

Scales of Issue
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/25673/post-198566.html#msg198566

Flights
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16532.0.html
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/27465.0.html


----------



## LCIS227 (5 May 2005)

Thanks !!!  ;D


----------



## LCIS227 (5 May 2005)

Ok, I'm a total nOOb ... I can't seem to find that scale of issue on the DIN (or MA Reports) 

I don't even know what MA Reports stand for  :-[

I've been in the training system for 2 years and know nothing, lol.

You wouldn't have a DIN link for the Scale of Issue would you?  :crybaby:


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 May 2005)

http://mat-dcb-awq1.desc.mil.ca/cfssma/

You need a login, I provided that so you can show the QM person exactly where to go.  They should know how to log in.


----------



## shadow (5 May 2005)

Just a note of caution on those military flights.  You already know the "luck" factor.  You might get on a flight out, but when you call in to go back, you may not be on the list and end up having to find transportation quickly and for a price at the last minute in order to get back to work on time.  Trust me, riding on a stinky bus from Amherst NS to Ottawa is no fun!!!


----------



## Sask HCAO (13 Oct 2005)

Anybody know if there are ever any service flights to 15 Wing Moose Jaw? I've called the 1-800 number a few times, and there haven't been any listed for Moose Jaw as yet. Thanks.


----------



## Inch (13 Oct 2005)

Sask HCAO said:
			
		

> Anybody know if there are ever any service flights to 15 Wing Moose Jaw? I've called the 1-800 number a few times, and there haven't been any listed for Moose Jaw as yet. Thanks.



In my 11 months in Moose Jaw, I never once saw a Canadian Herc come in. An Aurora came for a Motivex one time, but that's about it other than the Air Show.


----------



## Cpl4Life (11 Oct 2007)

Are the schedules for the christmas service flights out for this year?  If so can anyone tell me what date they start on?  I'm on leave right now and as a result don't have access to the DIN.

Much obliged.

Cpl4Life


----------



## MJP (11 Oct 2007)

Yes it is.

THE PURPOSE OF THE PROGRAM IS TO PROVIDE THE OPPORTUNITY FOR SERVING MEMBERS OF THE CANADIAN FORCES TO BE REUNITED WITH THEIR FAMILIES DURING THE HOLIDAY PERIOD. THE CHRISTMAS/NEW YEAR SERVICE FLIGHT PROGRAM HAS BEEN ESTABLISHED FOR THE 2007/2008 CHRISTMAS/NEW YEAR TIMEFRAME, WITH THE RETURN PORTION OF THE PROGRAM TO BE COMPLETED NLT 06 JAN 08 


APPLICATION FOR SEATS UNDER SUBJECT PROGRAM WILL BE BY CATEGORIES (CAT) OF TRAVEL, WHICH IN TURN DETERMINE BOARDING PRECEDENCE. MARRIED AND UNMARRIED MEMBERS TRAVELLING TO REUNITE WITH FAMILY WILL BE CONSIDERED EQUALLY, WITH PRIORITY GOING TO THE EARLIEST DATE AND TIME OF APPLICATION 


CATEGORIES OF TRAVEL ARE: 

3.A. CAT 01 - MARRIED MEMBERS OF THE REGULAR FORCE, RESERVE CLASS B AND C ON ACTIVE DUTY AND MEMBERS OF U.S., NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CF SEPARATED FROM THEIR SPOUSE AND CHILDREN DUE TO SERVICE REASONS AND NOT ENTITLED TO DUTY TRAVEL AND UNMARRIED MEMBERS OF THE REGULAR FORCE, RESERVE CLASS B AND C ON ACTIVE DUTY AND MEMBERS OF U.S., NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CF TRAVELLING TO VISIT THEIR NEXT OF KIN AS RECORDED ON FORM CF742 - PERSONAL EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION AND NOT ENTITLED TO DUTY TRAVEL, 

3.B. CAT 02 - SINGLE PARENTS WITH ACCOMPANYING CHILDREN TRAVELLING TO VISIT THEIR NEXT OF KIN AS RECORDED ON FORM CF 742-PERSONAL EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION AND 

3.C. CAT 03 - ALL PERSONNEL WHO ARE ENTITLED TO LEAVE TRAVEL ON NON-DUTY OR SPACE AVAILABLE BASIS IAW REF A AND DO NOT ALREADY HOLD A CONFIRMED CATEGORY SEAT 


CAT 01 AND 02 PERSONNEL MAY APPLY FOR TRAVEL UNDER THIS PROGRAM BY SUBMITTING A CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION BY EMAIL THROUGH THE DWAN ONLY TO THEIR BASE/WING/UNIT ORDERLY ROOM FOR CERTIFICATION OF THE MEMBERS CATEGORY. THEN THE BASE/WING/UNIT ORDERLY ROOM IS TO EMAIL THE APPLICATION THROUGH THE DWAN ONLY TO THE NATIONAL PASSENGER SERVICE CENTER (NPSC) USING EMAIL ADDRESS: (PLUS SIGN) CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM 07 (DASH) 08 (AT SYMBOL) CFB TRENTON (AT SYMBOL) TRENTON. THE MBRS APPLICATION SHALL BE ATTACHED TO AN EMAIL WITH THE FOL INFO: 

4.A. PLSE FIND ENCLOSED MBRS APP FOR XMAS FLT PROGRAM AND 

4.B. I CERTIFY THAT MBR MEETS ALL REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS CATEGORY AND SERVICE AIR TRAVEL 


ONLY ONE CAT 01 OR 02 APPLICATION IS PERMITTED PER EMAIL 


RESERVATION ASSISTANCE IS AVAILABLE FROM NPSC BY PHONE ONLY AT 1-800-823-3857 BETWEEN 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600 (EST) MON-FRI EXCLUDING HOLIDAYS. QUERIES ARE NOT TO BE SENT BY EMAIL 


APPLICATIONS CERTIFIED BY THE APPLICANTS BASE/WING ORDERLY ROOM OR UNIT ADMIN OFFICE WILL BE ACCEPTED BY EMAIL FROM 1300 HRS (EST) 01 - 18 OCT 07 INCLUSIVE FOR CAT 01 AND 02. APPLICATIONS MUST BE SUBMITTED USING THE CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION (FORM REVISED AUG 07) AVAILABLE ONLINE FROM THE NPSC DEFENCE INFORMATION NETWORK (DIN) ADDRESS HTTP://TRENTON.MIL.CA/OPS/2AMS/OLD/XMAS2004_E.HTM. THIS FORM IS THE ONLY FORM THAT WILL BE ACCEPTED BY NPSC. ALL OLD FORMS ARE TO BE DESTROYED AND REPLACED BY THIS FORM. COMPLETED AND CERTIFIED APPLICATION FORMS MUST BE SENT BY EMAIL TO: (PLUS SIGN) CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM 07 (DASH) 08 (AT SYMBOL) CFB TRENTON (AT SYMBOL) TRENTON 


WHEN SUBMITTING THE FORM, A COMMERCIAL LINE FAX NUMBER MUST BE INCLUDED ON THE APPLICATION FORM 


CAT 01/02 APPLICATIONS RECEIVED AT NPSC AFTER 18 OCT 07 WILL NOT BE PROCESSED. LATE APPLICANTS MAY APPLY FOR THESE FLIGHTS UNDER THE CAT 03 TRAVEL GUIDELINES 


HQS LIAISON STAFFS AND SUPPORT UNITS ARE RESPONSIBLE TO OBTAIN AND DISSEMINATE APPLICATION FORMS TO ALL BASES/WINGS/UNITS WITHIN THEIR AREA OF RESPONSIBILITY. IF THE INTRANET IS UNAVAILABLE, CHQ S/LIAISON STAFF/SUPPORT UNITS MAY CONTACT NPSC BY EMAIL AT: (PLUS SIGN) NPSC (AT) 2 AIR MOV SQN (AT) TRENTON TO OBTAIN AN ELECTRONIC COPY OF THE APPLICATION FORM 


APPLICANTS BASE/WING ORDERLY ROOM WILL RECEIVE AN ACKNOWLEDGEMENT OF RECEIPT FOR THE CAT 01/02 APPLICATION BY EMAIL 


EFFECTIVE 26 OCT 07 ALL CAT 01/02 APPLICANTS WILL RECEIVE A CONFIRMED OR DENIED BOOKING FAX. NOTE - UNSUCCESSFUL CAT 01/02 APPLICANTS MUST NOTIFY NPSC PRIOR TO 31 OCT 07 IF THEY NO LONGER WANT THEIR APPLICATION TO REMAIN ACTIVE FOR CAT 03. 


CAT 03 - IN ORDER TO IDENTIFY CAT 03 APPLICANTS, NPSC HAS DEVELOPED A SEPARATE APPLICATION FORM TO EASILY IDENTIFY PROGRAM APPLICATIONS FROM NORMAL NON-DUTY LEAVE TRAVEL BOOKINGS. THIS IS THE ONLY FORM THAT WILL BE ACCEPTED FOR PROCESSING UNDER THIS PROGRAM 


PERSONNEL MAY APPLY FOR CAT 03 TRAVEL UNDER THIS PROGRAM BY SUBMITTING A CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION BY EMAIL THROUGH THE DWAN ONLY TO THE NATIONAL PASSENGER SERVICE CENTER (NPSC) USING EMAIL ADDRESS: (PLUS SIGN) CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM 07 (DASH) 08 (AT SYMBOL) CFB TRENTON (AT SYMBOL) TRENTON. THE EMAIL WILL HAVE THE FOL INFO INCLUDED WITH THE MBRS APPLICATION ATTACHED WHEN SUBMITTING TO NPSC: 

14.A. PLSE FIND ENCLOSED APP FOR XMAS FLT PROGRAM AND 

14.B. I CERTIFY THAT PERS NAMED ON THE APPLICATION MEET ALL REQUIREMENTS FOR THIS CATEGORY AND SERVICE AIR TRAVEL 


AN APPLICATION WILL BE ACCEPTED BY EMAIL FROM 1300 HRS (EST) 01 NOV 07 UP TO AND INCLUDING 07 DEC 07. NPSC WILL CONFIRM CAT 03 SEATS STARTING 07 NOV 07. ALL UNSUCCESSFUL APPLICATIONS WILL REMAIN ACTIVE AND WILL BE PROCESSED TO MAXIMIZE USE OF ANY PREVIOUSLY BOOKED SEATS THAT BECOME AVAILABLE DUE TO CANCELLATION UP TO AND INCLUDING 09 DEC 07. CONFIRMATION WILL REMAIN FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED. NOTFICATION WILL BE SENT BY FAX AS SEATS BECOME AVAILABLE. ANY APPLICANTS NOT WANTING TO KEEP THEIR APPLICATION ACTIVE ARE REQUESTED TO NOTIFY NPSC 


APPLICATIONS MUST BE SUBMITTED USING THE CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION (FORM REVISED AUG 07) AVAILABLE ONLINE FROM THE NPSC DEFENCE INFORMATION NETWORK (DIN) ADDRESS HTTP://TRENTON.MIL.CA/OPS/2AMS/OLD/XMAS2004_E.HTM. THIS FORM IS THE ONLY FORM THAT WILL BE ACCEPTED BY NPSC. ALL OLD FORMS ARE TO BE DESTROYED AND REPLACED BY THIS FORM. COMPLETED AND CERTIFIED APPLICATION FORMS MUST BE SENT BY EMAIL TO: (PLUS SIGN) CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM 07 (DASH) 08 (AT SYMBOL) CFB TRENTON (AT SYMBOL) TRENTON 


AFTER 08 DEC 07 NON-DUTY TRAVEL ON CHRISTMAS/NEW YEAR SERVICE FLIGHTS ONLY, MAY BE APPLIED FOR BY CONTACTING NPSC AT 1-800-823-3857 FROM 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600 (EST) AND 2 AIR MOV SQN AT 1-800-487-1186 AFTER HOURS. REQUESTS WILL BE ACTIONED ON A FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED BASIS WHILE THE MEMBER IS ON THE PHONE AND IF SEATS ARE AVAILABLE. A CONFIRMATION LOCATOR NUMBER WILL BE GIVEN TO THE MEMBER ONCE COMPLETED 


ONE WAY TRAVEL IS PERMITTED 


ALTERNATE FLIGHT DATES MAY BE LATER THAN THE PRIMARY FLIGHT DATE. STOPOVERS ARE NOT PERMITTED. HOWEVER, WHERE AN APPLICATION INVOLVES SEVERAL INTERCONNECTING FLIGHTS TO COMPLETE A ONE-WAY JOURNEY, THESE WILL BE CONSIDERED AS ONE FLIGHT. SPACE WILL BE CONFIRMED FOR THE ENTIRE ITINERARY (PARTIAL ITINERARIES WILL NOT BE OFFERED) 


PRIOR TO TRAVELLING PASSENGERS ARE TO CONFIRM THEIR FLIGHT DEPARTURE TIMES WITH ANY OF THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS: (ALL TIMES LOCAL) 

20.A. 2 AIR MOV SQN TRENTON 1-800-487-1186 STAFFED 24/7, 

20.B. 17 WG AIR MOV WINNIPEG 204-833-2500 X 5623 MON-FRI 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600, 

20.C. 3 WING BAGOTVILLE 418-677-4000 X 7458 MON-FRI 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600, 

20.D. 4 WING COLD LAKE 780-840-8000 X 7766 MON-FRI 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600, 

20.E. 19 WING COMOX 250-339-8211 X 8190 MON-FRI 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1530, 

20.F. 14 WING GREENWOOD 902-765-1494 X 5574 MON-FRI 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600, AND 

20.G. GEILENKIRCHEN 49-2451-717158 OR 717119 MON-FRI 0730 - 2200 


OVER 120 CONFIRMED SEATS WERE NOT USED LAST YEAR, PREVENTING THE SAME NUMBER OF APPLICANTS THE OPPORTUNITY TO TRAVEL. APPLICANTS HOLDING CONFIRMED SEATS AND UNABLE TO TRAVEL MUST ADVISE NPSC ASAP TO ALLOW REALLOCATION OF SEATS. TELEPHONE NUMBER FOR ALL LOCATIONS IN CANADA AND USA: 1-800-823-3857 OR VIA COMMERCIAL LINE AT 613-392-5676. OVERSEAS CALLS MUST BE MADE TO THE COMMERCIAL NUMBER ONLY AS THE 800 NUMBERS WILL NOT WORK FROM OVERSEAS. YOUR UTMOST COOPERATION IN THIS REGARD IS ESSENTIAL TO ENSURE FULL AND EFFICIENT USE OF ALL AVAILABLE SEATS. NO-SHOW PASSENGERS WILL BE IDENTIFIED TO THEIR RESPECTIVE UNITS THROUGH CANADA COMMAND 


DRESS REGULATIONS: MILITARY PERSONNEL MAY WEAR EITHER SERVICE DRESS AS DEFINED AT REF A OR CIVILIAN CLOTHES AS DEFINED AT REF C. DRESS AND DEPORTMENT SHALL BE OF A HIGH STANDARD FOR BOTH SERVICE AND CIVILIAN DRESS. 


AN AUTH LEAVE FORM CF100 WHICH INCLUDES TRAVELLING MEMBER AND DEPENDENTS NAMES IS MANDATORY FOR ALL MILITARY FLIGHTS AS PER CFAO 20-20. IN ADDITION, PASSENGERS ARE TO PRODUCE A PIECE OF PHOTO ID (MILITARY ID, DRIVERS LICENSE, OR 2 PIECES OF NON PHOTO ID). FOR THOSE WHO ARE NOT OLD ENOUGH TO HAVE ID SUCH AS DRIVERS LICENSE, A SCHOOL ID CARD, BIRTH CERTIFICATE OR SOME OTHER TYPE OF ID IS AN ACCEPTABLE ALTERNATIVE 


THE FLT SCHEDULES ARE AVAILABLE AT: HTTP://TRENTON.MIL.CA/OPS/2AMS/OLD/XMAS2004_E.HTM AND LISTS ONLY THOSE FLIGHTS WITH DEDICATED SEAT ALLOTMENTS FOR THE CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL PROGRAM. THE PROGRAM WILL OPERATE FROM 17 DEC 07 TO 06 JAN 08 INCLUSIVE 


NO FLIGHTS ARE SCHEDULED ON 25 DEC 07 


FLIGHT CHECK-IN COMMENCES 3 HOURS BEFORE FLIGHT DEPARTURE. ALL PASSENGERS MUST BE CHECKED IN AND THE CHECK-IN PROCESS CLOSED 90 MINUTES PRIOR TO SCHEDULED DEPARTURE FOR CC150 AIRBUS, CC130 HERCULES AND CC138 TWIN OTTER FLIGHTS 


FOR CC150 AIRBUS FLIGHTS LISTED, PASSENGERS SHALL REPORT TO THE EMPLANING TERMINALS AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS: 

27.A. WINNIPEG - 17 WING, 

27.B. BAGOTVILLE - 3 WING, 

27.C. GREENWOOD - 14 WING, 

27.D. COMOX - 19 WING, 

27.E. COLD LAKE - 4 WING 

27.F. OTTAWA - 11 HGR CRC, AND 

27.G. TRENTON - 8 WING 


FOR CC130 HERCULES FLIGHTS LISTED, PASSENGERS SHALL REPORT TO THE EMPLANING TERMINALS AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS: 

28.A. GREENWOOD - 14 WING, 

28.B. GOOSE BAY - WOODWARD AVIATION, 

28.C. GANDER - ALLIED AVIATION, 

28.D. ST JOHNS - SERVISAIR ST JOHNS INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT, AND 

28.E. FREDERICTON - BULMER AVIATION 


FOR CC138 TWIN OTTER FLIGHTS LISTED, PASSENGERS SHALL REPORT TO THE EMPLANING TERMINALS AT THE FOLLOWING LOCATIONS: 

29.A. COLD LAKE - 4 WING, AND 

29.B. YELLOWKNIFE - 440 SQN 


REQUEST THIS MESSAGE BE PUBLISHED IN LOCAL ROUTINE ORDERS AND GIVEN WIDEST DISTRIBUTION POSSIBLE TO ENSURE ALL MILITARY PERSONNEL ARE AWARE OF THIS PROGRAM INCLUDING THOSE AWAY FROM THEIR HOME UNIT ON DUTY, COURSE, EXERCISE ETC


----------



## Cpl4Life (14 Oct 2007)

I noticed they didn't attach a schedule with the CANFORGEN and it's only available on the DIN.  As I'm on leave, I don't currently have easy access to the DIN.  Does anyone have the flight schedules?  I requested one from the NPSC and they never sent it.

Cpl4Life


----------



## DAA (10 Sep 2013)

Subject CANFORGEN will be up and online shortly, once they figure out what the CANFORGEN # is.........     :facepalm:


----------



## EME101 (11 Sep 2013)

CANFORGEN 146/13


----------



## Tibbson (7 Dec 2013)

I just received an email today letting me know that all confirmed seats for the Christmas Flight Program are being re-evaluated due to "operational demands".   Once people start getting told their flights are cancelled I bet they will wish even more that the PIL program was further ahead if not done.


----------



## MJP (7 Dec 2013)

Tibbson said:
			
		

> I just received an email today letting me know that all confirmed seats for the Christmas Flight Program are being re-evaluated due to "operational demands".   Once people start getting told their flights are cancelled I bet they will wish even more that the PIL program was further ahead if not done.



Riiiiight.  Grasping at straws are we?  No one guaranteed the money by Xmas so it is a horribly illogical argument to make.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Dec 2013)

Tibbson said:
			
		

> I just received an email today letting me know that all confirmed seats for the Christmas Flight Program are being re-evaluated due to "operational demands".   Once people start getting told their flights are cancelled I bet they will wish even more that the PIL program was further ahead if not done.




Once again:



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just pretend that the PIL didn't exist.  What would you do?
> 
> Now do it.


----------



## exgunnertdo (7 Dec 2013)

Flights are all in limbo right now.

Got an email today.  We had previously been confirmed, now everything is off, we'll all be advised on Tuesday as to who still gets a flight.

From the email:



> .Christmas Flights are being re evaluated due to operational demands. DND will first cancel all flights then will rebook utilizing the
> new aircraft availabilty. Please be advised there will be significant changes in the amount of seats available on each leg. Anyone
> with a confirmed seat please be advised this confirmation is no longer valid. New confirmed / unconfirmed statuses will be
> received  by the member on  Dec 10. Please during this period do not call NPSC or Travel Services to check on your flight status


----------



## stokerwes (7 Dec 2013)

Hopefully a lesson will be learned from this.
Christmas flights are _*always *_subject to change at short notice due to operational requirements etc..
_*Put some money away in case you get bumped.*_ 
The PIL never had a guaranteed end date. It might be taking longer than some like, me included, but to plan anything based on those funds is just asking for problems.
I've gotten calls from guys stuck in the middle of the country because they were bumped off of a flight.
If I remember correctly the CANFORGENS clearly stated that it is each members responsibility to have alternate travel arrangements or something to that effect. I might be wrong about that one but I'm pretty sure it used to be in there. 
I do hope people who are counting on the PIL money before Christmas do get it, but having said that I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Tibbson (7 Dec 2013)

stokerwes said:
			
		

> Hopefully a lesson will be learned from this.
> Christmas flights are _*always *_subject to change at short notice due to operational requirements etc..
> _*Put some money away in case you get bumped.*_
> The PIL never had a guaranteed end date. It might be taking longer than some like, me included, but to plan anything based on those funds is just asking for problems.
> ...



Yep, exactly.  I have no problem with that.  If I get bumped, I get bumped.  I just fall back to plan B or C (Aeroplan points or stay home)  That won't stop some from being ticked no doubt.  As we see with this thread there are always those who don't plan ahead and who have a sense of entitlement.


----------



## GPComd (8 Dec 2013)

Ouch!
Almost makes me glad we didn't get our flights this year, ended up using AirMiles to book flights the day after we got the word that the flights were full.  It'd be a panic level Defcon-6 if we were cut this close to the planned flights, scrambling to get some seats on a civvy carrier. 

Good luck - hope you make it back onto the list and it works out!


----------



## exgunnertdo (9 Dec 2013)

> CANFORGEN 197/13 CJOC 245/13 061720Z DEC 13
> AMENDMENT TO SPECIAL CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## double0three (17 Oct 2018)

Anyone know is there's anything coming down about a Christmas Travel Program for 2018? Last year the CANFORGEN came out end Sept, however this year nothing heard. As far as I know they do it every year, but this year I can't find a thing. Thanks!


----------



## Sub_Guy (17 Oct 2018)

The schedule for this year is up, however the CANFORGEN has not been released yet, it should be on the street any day now.


----------



## AKa (22 Oct 2018)

If you take the flight, bring a large bottle of hand sanitizer.  Both times I took that flight, I ended up sick as a dog.  It's a flying petri dish.

Cheers,

AK


----------



## CountDC (22 Oct 2018)

received this as a schedule.


----------



## klacquement (24 Oct 2018)

Is anyone able to post the application form for those of us without DWAN access?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Oct 2018)

CANFORGEN 181/18 CJOC HQ 039/18 151613Z OCT 18

SPECIAL CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL PROGRAM 18/19

UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. CDS TASKING ORDER FOR SPECIAL CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL PROGRAM 26 SEP 2016 
 B. DAOD 2016-0 APPROVAL TO TRAVEL ON CANADIAN FORCES AIRCRAFT 
 C. CANFORGEN 055/04 CAS 022 071509Z APR 04 
 D. A-DH-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS 
 E. B-GA-007-001/AF-001 MANUAL OF AIR MOVEMENTS VOLUME 1 
 F. RCAF FLIGHT OPERATIONS MANUAL (FOM) (HTTP://RCAF.MIL.CA/EN/1-CAD/FOM.PAGE) 
 G. CANFORGEN 158/18 CMP 078/18 251819Z SEP 18 
 H. CANFORGEN 151/18 CMP 076/18 281507Z AUG 18 

1. THE PURPOSE OF THE PROGRAM IS TO PROVIDE CAF PERSONNEL AND THEIR IMMEDIATE FAMILY THE OPPORTUNITY TO BE REUNITED WITH THEIR FAMILIES DURING THE HOLIDAY PERIOD. THE FLIGHT PROGRAM COMMENCES 14 DEC 18 WITH THE RETURN PORTION OF THE PROGRAM TO BE COMPLETED NLT 08 JAN 19. TRAVEL UNDER THIS PROGRAM IS NOT A FINANCIAL ENTITLEMENT AND IS CONSIDERED NON-DUTY TRAVEL AS PER REFERENCE B. PERSONNEL SHOULD NOTE IN THE EVENT FLIGHTS ARE CANCELLED OR REROUTED THE MEMBER WILL BE FINANCIALLY RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY TRAVEL AND/OR HOTEL COSTS INCURRED. 

2. APPLICATION FOR SEATS UNDER SUBJECT PROGRAM WILL BE BY CATEGORIES (CAT) OF TRAVEL, WHICH IN TURN DETERMINE BOOKING PRECEDENCE. MARRIED AND SINGLE MILITARY PERSONNEL TRAVELLING TO REUNITE WITH FAMILY WILL BE CONSIDERED EQUALLY, WITH PRIORITY GOING TO THE EARLIEST DATE AND TIME AN APPLICATION IS RECEIVED AT THE NATIONAL PASSENGER SERVICE CENTRE (NPSC). 

3. CATEGORIES OF TRAVEL ARE: 

3.A. CAT 01. 

3.A.1.   ACTIVE SERVICE REGULAR/RESERVE FORCE MILITARY PERSONNEL THAT ARE MARRIED OR IN A COMMON-LAW PARTNERSHIP AND MILITARY PERSONNEL OF USA, NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES THAT ARE MARRIED OR IN A COMMON-LAW PARTNERSHIP ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CAF SEPARATED FROM THEIR SPOUSE OR DEPENDANTS DUE TO SERVICE REASONS AND NOT ENTITLED TO DUTY TRAVEL. THESE DEPENDANTS ARE TO BE ANNOTATED ON A COMPLETED DND 2587 (NOK IDENTIFICATION FORM) HELD IN THE MEMBERS UNIT OR. 

3.A.2.   SINGLE REGULAR/RESERVE FORCE MILITARY PERSONNEL, ON ACTIVE SERVICE AND MILITARY PERSONNEL OF USA, NATO AND COMMONWEALTH FORCES ON EXCHANGE WITH THE CAF TRAVELLING TO VISIT THEIR NEXT OF KIN (NOK) AS RECORDED ON FORM DND 2587. 

3.B. CAT 02. 

3.B.1. ALL OTHER CAF MILITARY PERSONNEL AND ELIGIBLE DEPENDANTS WHO ARE ENTITLED TO LEAVE TRAVEL ON NON-DUTY OR SPACE AVAILABLE BASIS IAW REF B AND DO NOT ALREADY HOLD A CONFIRMED CAT 01 SEAT. 

4. GENERAL APPLICATION INFORMATION CAT 01 AND 02. 

4.A.   ALL APPLICATIONS MUST BE SUBMITTED USING THE CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION AVAILABLE ONLINE FROM THE NPSC DEFENCE INFORMATION NETWORK (DIN) ADDRESS HTTP://W08-TTN-VMWEB01.FORCES.MIL.CA/CMS/EN/MAIN/8WINGUNITSAND SQUADRONS/UNITSELECTION/2AIRMOVEMENTSSQUADRON/CHRISTMASFLIGHTS.ASPX. THIS FORM SUPERSEDES ALL OTHERS AND IS THE ONLY FORM THAT WILL BE ACCEPTED BY NPSC. 

4.B.  RESERVATION ASSISTANCE IS AVAILABLE FROM NPSC BY PHONE AT 1-800 -823-3857 BETWEEN 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600 (EST) MON-FRI, EXCLUDING HOLIDAYS OR DURING SILENT HOURS BY CONTACTING TRAVEL SERVICES AT 1-800-487-1186 OR 1-613-392-2811 EXT 3747. 

4.C.   AS PER REFERENCE B, ACTIVE MEMBERS OF THE ROYAL CANADIAN MOUNTED POLICE ARE NOT ELIGIBLE FOR THIS PROGRAM, HOWEVER IT DOES NOT PRECLUDE THEM FROM APPLYING FOR LEAVE TRAVEL ON A SPACE AVAILABLE BASIS COMMENCING ON 03 DEC 18 AS DETAILED IN PARA 8 BELOW. 

*5. DETAILED APPLICATION PROCEDURES FOR CAT 01. *

5.A.   CAT 01 PERSONNEL MAY APPLY FOR TRAVEL UNDER THIS CATEGORY BY SUBMITTING A CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION THROUGH THEIR BASE/WING/UNIT ORDERLY ROOM FOR CERTIFICATION OF THE APPLICANTS CATEGORY. MEMBER MUST ENSURE THEIR APPLICATION HAS BEEN RECEIVED BY THEIR UNIT ORDERLY ROOM AND PROCESSED ACCORDINGLY. AS APPLICABLE, IT IS A UNIT ORDERLY ROOM RESPONSIBILITY TO VALIDATE NOK FOR ALL APPLICANTS. 

5.B. THE BASE/WING/UNIT ORDERLY ROOM SHALL ATTACH THE APPLICATION TO AN EMAIL WITH THE FOLLOWING INFO: 

5.B.1.  SUBJECT: APPLICANT RANK/NAME/INITIALS/FULL SERVICE NUMBER (SN) 

5.B.2. TEXT:  INCLUDE THE FOLLOWING CERTIFICATION QUOTE PLEASE FIND LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION ATTACHED. I CERTIFY THAT THE APPLICANT MEETS ALL REQUIREMENTS FOR CATEGORY 1 TRAVEL ENDQUOTE. 

5.C.   BASE/WING/UNIT ORDERLY ROOM IS TO EMAIL THE APPLICATION THROUGH THE DWAN OR INTERNET TO NPSC USING DWAN E-MAIL ADDRESS (PLUS)CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM(AT)CFB TRENTON(AT)TRENTON OR INTERNET EMAIL ADDRESS: XMAS(AT)FORCES.GC.CA. 

5.D.   NPSC WILL ACCEPT CERTIFIED CAT 01 APPLICATIONS FROM 1300 HRS (EST) 22 OCT 18 TO 1300 HRS (EST) 03 DEC 18 INCLUSIVE. NOTE THAT CAT 01 APPLICATIONS MAY BE SUBMITTED TO A MEMBER�S ORDERLY ROOM PRIOR TO 1300 HRS (EST) 22 OCT 18. 

5.E.  EFFECTIVE 22 OCT 18 CAT 01 APPLICANTS WILL BEGIN TO RECEIVE REGISTRATION CONFIRMATION EMAILS. COMMENCING 05 NOV 18 CAT 1 APPLICANTS WILL BEGIN RECEIVING CONFIRMED OR UNSUCCESSFUL BOOKING NOTIFICATION EMAILS. ALL UNSUCCESSFUL APPLICATIONS WILL REMAIN ACTIVE UNTIL PROGRAM APPLICATION CLOSING DATE 03 DEC 18 AND WILL CONTINUE TO BE PROCESSED IN THE EVENT SEATS BECOME AVAIL UNLESS OTHERWISE CANCELLED BY APPLICANT. 

6. DETAILED APPLICATION PROCEDURES FOR CAT 02. 

6.A. MILITARY PERSONNEL MAY ONLY APPLY FOR CAT 02 TRAVEL UNDER THIS PROGRAM BY SUBMITTING A COMPLETED AND MEMBER CERTIFIED CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL APPLICATION  HTTP://W08-TTN-VMWEB01.FORCES.MIL.CA/CMS/EN/MAIN/8WINGUNITSAND SQUADRONS/UNITSELECTION/2AIRMOVEMENTSSQUADRON/CHRISTMASFLIGHTS.ASPX TO NPSC. 

6.B.  MEMBER SHALL ATTACH THE APPLICATION TO AN E-MAIL WITH THE FOLLOWING INFO 

6.B.1.   SUBJECT: APPLICANT RANK/NAME/INITIALS/FULL SERVICE NUMBER (SN) 

6.C.   MEMBER TO EMAIL APPLICATION TO NPSC USING DWAN EMAIL ADDRESS: (PLUS)CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM(AT)CFB TRENTON(AT)TRENTON OR INTERNET E-MAIL ADDRESS: XMAS(AT)FORCES.GC.CA 

 6.D.  NPSC WILL ACCEPT CAT 02 APPLICATIONS BETWEEN 1300 HRS (EST) 31 OCT 18 TO 1300 (EST) 03 DEC 18 INCLUSIVE. 

6.E.   EFFECTIVE 31 OCT 18 CAT 02 APPLICANTS WILL BEGIN TO RECEIVE REGISTRATION CONFIRMATION EMAILS. NPSC WILL BEGIN CONFIRMING CAT 02 SEATS ON 16 NOV 18 WHEREUPON APPLICANTS WILL BEGIN TO RECEIVE CONFIRMED OR UNSUCCESSFUL BOOKING NOTIFICATION EMAILS. ALL UNSUCCESSFUL APPLICATIONS WILL REMAIN ACTIVE UNTIL PROGRAM APPLICATION CLOSING DATE 04 DEC 18 UNLESS OTHERWISE CANCELLED BY APPLICANT. 

7. APPLICATION/RESERVATION CANCELLATIONS. 

7.A.   MEMBERS NO LONGER REQUIRING THAT THEIR CAT 01 OR CAT 02 APPLICATION REMAINS ACTIVE OR MEMBERS WISHING TO CANCEL FLIGHT BOOKINGS SHALL NOTIFY NPSC BY THE FOLLOWING MEANS: 

7.A.1.  DWAN EMAIL: (PLUS)CHRISTMAS FLIGHT PROGRAM(AT)CFB TRENTON(AT)TRENTON. 

7.A.2.  INTERNET EMAIL ADDRESS: XMAS(AT)FORCES.GC.CA 

7.A.3.  CANCELLATION BY TELEPHONE WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED. 

8. APPLICATION PROCEDURES FOR SPACE AVAILABLE TRAVEL. 

8.A.   COMMENCING 1300 HRS (EST) 03 DEC 18 APPLICATION FOR NON-DUTY TRAVEL ABOARD CHRISTMAS/NEW YEAR SERVICE FLIGHTS MAY BE APPLIED FOR BY CONTACTING NPSC AT 1-800-823-3857 BETWEEN 0730 - 1200 AND 1300 - 1600 HRS (EST) OR DURING SILENT HOURS BY CONTACTING TRAVEL SERVICES AT 1-800-487-1186 OR 1-613-392-2811 EXT 3747. 

8.B.  WHERE SEATS ARE AVAILABLE REQUESTS WILL BE ACTIONED ON A FIRST COME, FIRST SERVED BASIS WHILE THE MEMBER IS ON THE PHONE. WHERE SUCCESSFUL, A MEMBER WILL IMMEDIATELY RECEIVE A CONFIRMATION LOCATOR NUMBER. 

9. GENERAL PROGRAM INFORMATION 

9.A.  ONE WAY TRAVEL IS PERMITTED FOR ALL APPLICATIONS. 

9.B.  PRIMARY FLIGHT DEPARTURE DATE MAY BE LATER THAN AN APPLICANTS ALTERNATE FLIGHT DATE. 

9.C.  STOPOVERS ARE NOT PERMITTED. WHERE AN APPLICATION INVOLVES SEVERAL INTERCONNECTING FLIGHTS TO COMPLETE A ONE-WAY JOURNEY, THESE WILL BE CONSIDERED AS ONE FLIGHT. 

9.D.  NO SHOWS. APPLICANTS HOLDING CONFIRMED SEATS AND UNABLE TO TRAVEL SHALL ADVISE NPSC BY EMAIL IAW PARA 7 ABOVE. FAILING TO DO SO WILL RESULT IN THE MEMBER/DEPENDANT BEING FLAGGED NO SHOW FOR THE FLIGHT. IN THIS CASE ALL SUBSEQUENT FLIGHTS ON A RESERVATION ARE AUTOMATICALLY CANCELLED. 

9.E.  NO SHOW LIST. PASSENGER ABSENTEEISM HAS A NEGATIVE EFFECT ON THE PROGRAM BY DENYING SEAT AVAILABILITY TO ELIGIBLE, PRIORITY APPLICANTS WHOSE APPLICATIONS WERE DENIED AT TIME OF SUBMISSION DUE TO FULLY BOOKED FLIGHTS. APPLICANTS HOLDING CONFIRMED SEATS AND WHO DO NOT ADVISE OF A CANCELLATION IAW PARA 7 ABOVE WILL BE ANNOTATED ON A NPSC GENERATED NO SHOW LIST. APPLICANTS PLACED ON THE NO SHOW LIST MAY FORFEIT THEIR TRAVEL ELIGIBILITY FOR THE 2019/2020 SPECIAL CHRISTMAS/NEW YEARS LEAVE TRAVEL PROGRAM. 

9.F.  NO SHOW LIST ADMINISTRATION. NOTIFICATION OF PLACEMENT ON THE NO SHOW LIST WILL BE FORWARDED TO INDIVIDUAL APPLICANTS CHAINS OF COMMAND BY CANADIAN JOINT OPERATIONS COMMAND (CJOC) J4 MOV NLT 31 MAR 19. A MEMBER REQUESTING REMOVAL FROM THE NO SHOW LIST SHALL PROVIDE THEIR CHAIN OF COMMAND FULL SUBSTANTIATION AS TO WHY THE FLIGHT WAS MISSED AND WHY THE RESERVATION WAS NOT CANCELLED IAW PARA 7 ABOVE. SUPPORTED REQUESTS ARE TO BE FORWARDED TO CJOC J4 MOV PLANS NLT 31 MAY 19. CJOC J4 MOV PLANS WILL ADVISE OF MEMBER ELIGIBILITY FOR THE 2019/2020 PROGRAM NLT 31 JUL 19. 

9.G.  NO PASSENGERS ARE TO BE IN POSSESSION OF CANNABIS OR CANNABIS PRODUCTS ON RCAF FLIGHTS AS PER REFERENCE H. ANY CANNABIS OR CANNABIS PRODUCTS FOUND ON PASSENGER WILL BE CONFISCATED. 

10. DRESS REGULATIONS 

10.A.   MILITARY PERSONNEL WILL WEAR EITHER SERVICE DRESS OR CIVILIAN ATTIRE AS DEFINED AT REF D. PERSONNEL ARE REMINDED THAT APPEARANCE AND DRESS SHALL BE OF A HIGH STANDARD IAW REFERENCES C AND D. MALE PASSENGERS ARE TO BE CLEAN SHAVEN OR ARE TO ADHERE TO THE STANDARDS OUTLINED IN REFERENCE G. 

11. BAGGAGE INFORMATION 

11.A.   CHECKED BAGGAGE ALLOWANCE FOR SERVICE AIRCRAFT (REF E) IS AS FOLLOWS: TWO (2) PIECES, TOTAL WEIGHT SEVENTY (70) LBS (32 KILOGRAMS) PER PASSENGER. 

11.A.1.  A SINGLE PIECE OF BAGGAGE SHALL NOT EXCEED 62 INCHES IN OVERALL DIMENSIONS OR FIFTY (50) POUNDS (23 KILOGRAMS) IN WEIGHT. 

11.B.  CARRY ON BAGGAGE IS DEFINED AS THOSE ITEMS THAT PASSENGERS MAY RETAIN WITH THEM IN THE CABIN DURING FLIGHT. EACH PASSENGER IS PERMITTED TO BOARD WITH ONE CARRY ON BAG AND ONE PERSONAL ITEM (PURSE, BRIEFCASE, LAPTOP). 

11.B.1.   A CARRY ON BAG SHALL NOT EXCEED 22 X 16 X 9 INCHES (55 X 40 X 22 CENTIMETRES), A PERSONAL BAG SHALL NOT EXCEED 17 X 13 X 6 INCHES (43 X 33 X 15 CENTIMETRES) AND THE TOTAL CABIN BAGGAGE IS NOT TO EXCEED 22 POUNDS (10 KILOGRAMS). 

11.C.   DUE TO THE LARGE NUMBER OF PASSENGERS USING THIS PROGRAM THE FOLLOWING ITEMS ARE PROHIBITED: SKI EQUIPMENT, SNOWBOARDS, HOCKEY STICKS, HOVERBOARDS, GOLF CLUBS AND OVERSIZED HOCKEY BAGS 

11.D.   THE LARGE MULTI OPERATION BOX (MOB - BROWN IN COLOUR, 31 IN L X 24 IN W X 17.5 IN H, NSN 8460-20-002-9740) WILL NOT BE ACCEPTED UPON CHECK-IN AS PER REFERENCE E. 

11.E.   CSA APPROVED CHILD CAR SEATS ARE AUTHORIZED AND NOT COUNTED AS CHECKED BAGGAGE. 

11.F.   UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES ARE PERSONAL FIREARMS PERMITTED. 

11.G.  TRAVEL WITH MEDICAL / ASSISTANCE ANIMALS WILL BE IN ACCORDANCE WITH DAOD 2005-0/2005-1 AND THE RCAF FLIGHT OPERATIONS MANUAL (FOM ARTICLE 2.5.9.3). 

12. TRAVEL FOR MINORS. 

PASSENGERS AGE 16 AND OVER MAY ACT AS ACCOMPANYING ADULTS FOR MINORS (AGE 11 YEARS OR LESS), NOT TO INCLUDE INFANTS (AGE 2 AND BELOW). PASSENGERS AGE 12 AND OVER MAY TRAVEL ALONE PROVIDED THEY POSSESS THE DOCUMENTATION DETAILED AT PARA 13 AND HAVE A CAREGIVER IDENTIFIED AND AVAILABLE TO PICK THEM UP AT THEIR DESTINATION. 

13. THE FOLLOWING DOCUMENTATION WILL BE REQUIRED FOR FLIGHT CHECK-IN: 

13.A.   AUTHORIZED LEAVE FORM CF100 (EXAMPLE POSTED AT X-MAS WEBSITE) WHICH INCLUDES ALL ACCOMPANYING DEPENDANT NAMES. 

13.A.1.   VALID MILITARY ID FOR CAF PERSONNEL (NDI 10 OR NDI 20). 

13.A.2.   FOR DEPENDANTS THE FOLLOWING FORMS OF ID WILL BE ACCEPTED: 

13.A.2.1.   GOVERNMENT-ISSUED ID WITH PHOTO. 

13.A.2.2.   DRIVERS LICENSE. 

13.A.2.3.   TWO (2) PIECES OF NON-PHOTO ID SUCH AS SCHOOL ID CARD FOR POST SECONDARY DEPENDANTS UNDER 25 YEARS. 

13.A.2.4.   BIRTH CERTIFICATE OR OTHER SIMILAR TYPE OF ID IS AN ACCEPTABLE ALTERNATIVE. 

13.A.2.5.   CHILDREN WHO ARE TRAVELLING WITH THEIR PARENTS REQUIRE IDENTIFICATION PAPERS. 

14. FLIGHT SCHEDULE AND TERMINAL INFORMATION. 

14.A.   FLIGHT SCHEDULES, TERMINAL LOCATIONS AND INFORMATION FOR THE PROGRAM ARE AVAILABLE AT DWAN HTTP://W08-TTN-VMWEB01.FORCES.MIL.CA/CMS/EN/MAIN/8WINGUNITSAND SQUADRONS/UNITSELECTION/2AIRMOVEMENTSSQUADRON/CHRISTMASFLIGHTS.ASPX. ALL FLIGHT TIMES AND DATES ARE SUBJECT TO CHANGE BASED ON OPERATIONAL PRESSURES THEREFORE PASSENGERS ARE TO CONSULT WITH THE WEBSITE TO CONFIRM FLIGHT INFORMATION. 

14.B.   PASSENGER CHECK-IN COMMENCES THREE (3) HOURS PRIOR AND CLOSES 90 MINUTES PRIOR TO SCHEDULED FLIGHT DEPARTURE TIME. ALL PASSENGERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BETWEEN THESE TIMES. 

14.C.   PASSENGERS ARE TO CONFIRM PARKING ARRANGEMENTS WITH THEIR TERMINAL OF EMBARKATION PRIOR TO DEPARTURE DATE. 

15. REQUEST THIS MESSAGE BE PUBLISHED IN LOCAL ROUTINE ORDERS AND GIVEN WIDEST DISTRIBUTION POSSIBLE TO ENSURE ALL MILITARY PERSONNEL ARE AWARE OF THIS PROGRAM INCLUDING THOSE AWAY FROM THEIR HOME UNIT ON DUTY, COURSE, EXERCISE, AT CIVILIAN SCHOOLS, UNIVERSITIES, TECHNICAL COLLEGES, ETC. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good luck everyone!


----------



## garb811 (25 Oct 2018)

Here are the required forms.


----------



## klacquement (26 Oct 2018)

Thank you very much


----------

